# World Series 2016



## exposethebad (Aug 2, 2016)

Who do you guys have for winning it at moment? Both leagues are stacked but, as is often stated, pitching wins titles so I think the series will be the Giants and Tribe. There are so many other teams that could get in though so that is a very hesitant prediction. What do you guys have?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 2, 2016)

indians or rangers vs cubs


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 3, 2016)

I hope it's Blue Jays vs. Cubs, but the AL is still pretty wide open at this point, so I'm not too sure how it'll turn out


----------



## Doctor Druid (Aug 5, 2016)

Cubs/Rangers.


----------



## exposethebad (Aug 10, 2016)

Doctor Druid said:


> Cubs/Rangers.



Lucroy going to the Rangers was a big move and that lineup is ridiculously good. I would definitely be on the Rangers train but their pitching just worries me for the postseason. Baltimore and Texas just rake where as Cleveland has the staff. I am really excited about how that will play out. Hell, the NL is really no different as the Nationals, Cubs, Giants, and Dodgers all look tough right now too. Also the Marlins are playing great ball as well. I like the parity this season as there are a handful of teams that could definitely win it.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 25, 2016)

Cubs have a rotation that features three guys who could be in tbe top ten of Cy Young voting in Arrieta, Hendricks, and Lester and two for MVP in Bryzzo. I will fucking murder 25 goats if they don't make it this year.


----------



## exposethebad (Aug 25, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Cubs have a rotation that features three guys who could be in tbe top ten of Cy Young voting in Arrieta, Hendricks, and Lester and two for MVP in Bryzzo. I will fucking murder 25 goats if they don't make it this year.



Yeah the Cubs look and have looked strong all season. This is their best chance in... hell in any of our lifetimes I would think.


----------

